# Need a 40 hole coaster brake hub



## mre straightbar (Dec 17, 2012)

They exist dont they?


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Dec 17, 2012)

*40 hole hub*

For what brake do you need the hub?
New departure, bendix?
I had one, but i don't remember for what brake.
Let us know and i will look?


----------



## jpromo (Dec 17, 2012)

If they exist, you may have the best luck with a Perry, since 40h is an English standard; and Perrys were made in the motherland. I know I have a Perry shell and possibly a complete hub I can check.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Dec 17, 2012)

Sturmey Archer made them, and probably still do.  BUT you might have to order one from Blighty. Or check out a UK board like London fixed gear:
http://www.lfgss.com/
Good luck, and good hunting!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Dec 17, 2012)

Sturmey Archer is indeed your best bet.


----------



## Buster1 (Dec 17, 2012)

I have a Sturmey 40 hole for sale. Great shape, just needs a better pull chain and the oil door. 72 4 stamped on the side.


----------



## fat tire trader (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm just interested to know, why do you need a 40 hole coaster?
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Buster1 (Dec 18, 2012)

Guessing 40 hole rims...


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Dec 18, 2012)

*40 hole hub*

HELLO AGAIN,
I HAVE A NEW OLD STOCK SHELL FOR THE BENDIX COASTER BRAKE
WITH 40 HOLES. IF YOU HAVE A BENDIX BRAKE, YOU CAN SWITCH 
OUT THE GUTS AND USE THIS SHELL TO COMPLETE THE 40 HOLE HUB.
IF INTERESTED EMAIL ME AT: wespinchot@yahoo.com


----------

